# Poached Pears with Creme Anglaise Recipe (TNT)



## JoshBenske (Oct 27, 2005)

This is a really simple dessert that I make pretty often. 

1 Cup of Sugar
1 Cup of Water
1 cup of Red Wine.
About a 1/4 cup of Orange Peel
a few drops of lemon juice

Bring this all to a boil in a pan. In the mean time-

Use a Paring knife to halve the pear's, and peel the skin off. Also remove the seeds, and the stem, but leave the exterior stem, for presentation. Once this is all completed and the Poaching liquid ( Basically a Simple Syrup) has reduced to a slightly thicker consistancy, add the pears, and poach on each side for about 10 minutes. 

Pour some Creme Anglaise on a plate, and top with the Pear halve's, then drizzle a little bit more of the Red Wine-Simple Syrup, which will be pretty thick by now, around the plate.

This is Delicious, EASY, and elegent for dinner party's. If you want to get fancy you drizzle some brandy or gin over the pear's and do a Flambe'. This is also a very good holiday desert.

Josh


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Josh!  I love using pears in desserts!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

Lovely recipe Josh! I like to either poach my pears in a simple sugar syrup or bake them in the oven, as I can't do alcohol. Serving them with creme anglais or another cream/custard is a favourite of mine too


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree - lovely recipe. Pears are in season right now, so I'm going to try this out this coming week-end! Thanks so much!


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 4, 2005)

Out of curiosity, is it always called Creme Anglais in the US, and do you always make it yourselves?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 4, 2005)

Creme Anglaise is the French name for 'English Custard'...    French chefs use it to differentiate between that and other custard type recipes.


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 7, 2005)

^ You misunderstand me, i know it's custard, i just wondered whether Americans always call it that. And if they make it themselves.


----------

